# 

## gorog85

Witam. Kilka tygodni temu okazało się, że w mojej studni (wiercona, 30 m) obecne są bakterie z grupy coli. Potraktowałem je podchlorynem sodu. Teraz powtórzyłem badanie, bakterie są, ale 1/6 poprzedniej ilości. Jako że użytkuję oczyszczalnie hybrydową, chlorowanie stanowi dla mnie podwójny problem. Chciałbym tego uniknąć na przyszłość więc rozważam zakup lampy UV do sterylizacji wody. Proszę was o radę chlorować jeszcze raz i powtórzyć badanie czy chlorować i od razu założyć lampę?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam. Kilka tygodni temu okazało się, że w mojej studni (wiercona, 30 m) obecne są bakterie z grupy coli. Potraktowałem je podchlorynem sodu. Teraz powtórzyłem badanie, bakterie są, ale 1/6 poprzedniej ilości. Jako że użytkuję oczyszczalnie hybrydową, chlorowanie stanowi dla mnie podwójny problem. Chciałbym tego uniknąć na przyszłość więc rozważam zakup lampy UV do sterylizacji wody. Proszę was o radę chlorować jeszcze raz i powtórzyć badanie czy chlorować i od razu założyć lampę?


Kiedy wiercona studnia? Masz pojęcie jak/czym zabezpieczona/uszczelniona przestrzeń pomiedzy rura osłonowa a scianą odwiertu? Jesli źle zabezpieczona to zanieczyszczeni mogą i będą się dostawać z powierzchni. 

Jak chlorowałeś: powinienes: solidnie przepompować, (nascie godzin) dolać chloru, potrzymać dobę, wypompować do zaniku zapachu. Balkterie coli nie żyją naturalnie w warstwie wodonosnej 30m ponizej terenu. A jak się tam dostaną to długo nie przetrwaja.

----------


## gorog85

Studnia wiercona ok 4 lata temu. Najpierw wykorzystana była do podlewania ogrodu. Osprzęt właściwy zainstalowany 13 miesięcy temu i od tej pory zasila dom. 2 tygodnie po włożeniu pompy zrobiłem badania i nie było żadnych bakterii. Struktura geologiczna: 9 m gliny i dalej margiel. W warstwie wodonośnej między ścianą odwiertu a filtrem jest żwir, powyżej warstwy nie ma nic. Wykonawca studni stwierdził, że przy glinie nie ma potrzeby stosowania korka. Wlot zabezpieczony wylewką. 
Chlorowałem w podobny sposób, tj. wlałem 3 l podchlorynu, kranami wciągnąłem w każdy punkt odbioru i zostawiłem na dobę. Później pompowanie, ale zapach czuć było jeszcze przez 5 dni, szczególnie w ciepłej wodzie. Zastanawiam się, czy nie dochodzi do zakażenia wtórnego, lub wstecznego (nie jestem pewien nazewnictwa) np. z membran filtra odwróconej osmozy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Studnia wiercona ok 4 lata temu. Najpierw wykorzystana była do podlewania ogrodu. Osprzęt właściwy zainstalowany 13 miesięcy temu i od tej pory zasila dom. 2 tygodnie po włożeniu pompy zrobiłem badania i nie było żadnych bakterii. Struktura geologiczna: 9 m gliny i dalej margiel. W warstwie wodonośnej między ścianą odwiertu a filtrem jest żwir, powyżej warstwy nie ma nic. Wykonawca studni stwierdził, że przy glinie nie ma potrzeby stosowania korka. Wlot zabezpieczony wylewką. 
> Chlorowałem w podobny sposób, tj. wlałem 3 l podchlorynu, kranami wciągnąłem w każdy punkt odbioru i zostawiłem na dobę. Później pompowanie, ale zapach czuć było jeszcze przez 5 dni, szczególnie w ciepłej wodzie. Zastanawiam się, czy nie dochodzi do zakażenia wtórnego, lub wstecznego (nie jestem pewien nazewnictwa) np. z membran filtra odwróconej osmozy.


Na pewno masz gdzieś tam zawory zwrotne, wiec do tyłu Ci sie nie zakaza raczej. 
Sie nie znam, ale brak korka uważam za bład. Tam bym sie problemu dopatrywał, ścieka wzdluz rury studzinnej i zakaza warswe wodonosna. Jak warstwa nie zoastała odcięta tylko otworowi wykonawca pozwolił sie zaczopować czym popadło, ti cudów nie bedzie. Szedł bym w kierunku lampy.

----------


## przemo1

Jeśli masz filtry przepływowe - to moim zdaniem wszystkie wkłady po chlorowaniu wszystkie wkłady do wymiany, membrana osmotyczna szczególnie.

----------


## gorog85

Wymienię cały filtr ro, nie zrobiłem tego za pierwszym razem. Zawory są, ale wg mnie bakterie sobie z nimi poradzą.

----------


## qbek17

Filtry wymień bo po chlorowaniu one już nie spełniają swojej roli. W to że filtr na końcu instalacji zakazi studnię to raczej nie wierzę...
Skąd bierzesz próbkę do badania? Z kranu w domu czy zaraz przy studni?

----------


## gorog85

Kran z łazienki, próbka pobrana przez fachowca.

----------


## qbek17

Możesz zrobić ponowne badanie ale próbkę pobrać tuż za studnią - jeśli wyjdzie czysto to by znaczyło, że źródłem jest instalacja (np. jakaś martwa odnoga ze stojącą wodą). Jeśli wyjdzie z bakteriami to może po prostu taki urok tego źródła i wtedy lampa UV albo i dozowanie małych ilości podchlorynu... bo lampa działa tylko punktowo, a przy takich bakteriach bym nie ryzykował (ewentualnie jeszcze jakaś dodatkowa bariera)

----------


## gorog85

Dzięki. Powiedzcie ile póki co wlać podchlorynu, żeby to zdezynfekować. 8 m słupa wody, rura studzienna, z tego co pamiętam 125 mm. Czy po wlaniu środka do studni zaciągnąć go do sieci przez krany, czy poczekać aż zrobi robotę u źródła?

----------


## qbek17

> Dzięki. Powiedzcie ile póki co wlać podchlorynu, żeby to zdezynfekować. 8 m słupa wody, rura studzienna, z tego co pamiętam 125 mm. Czy po wlaniu środka do studni zaciągnąć go do sieci przez krany, czy poczekać aż zrobi robotę u źródła?


Myślę, że ponowne chlorowanie nie jest konieczne. Po prostu sprawdź czy bakterie są w studni czy pojawiają się dopiero dalej w instalacji. Jeśli dotychczasowe chlorowania nie dały pożądanego efektu to kolejne raczej nic nie zmieni... a jeśli miałoby się okazać, że źródło bakterii jest poza studnią to też nie ma sensu jej chlorować tylko działać tam gdzie jest to potrzebne/skuteczne.

----------


## gorog85

Spróbuję dojść przyczyny, jednak na razie doraźnie muszę o ile nie pozbyć się bakterii, to chociaż je ograniczyć przez chlorowanie. Za pierwszym razem wlałem 3 l podchlorynu. Ta dawka była za silna, możecie sobie wyobrazić jak to jest być bez wody przez kilka dni. Teraz czytałem, że zaleca sie 0,6 l/m3 wody. Przy mojej studni (słup liczy ok. 100 l) wychodzi, że powinienem wlać ok 10 ml rozcieńczonego w wodzie. Przecież to nic prawie. qbek, o jak małych ilościach podchlorynu pisałeś?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Spróbuję dojść przyczyny, jednak na razie doraźnie muszę o ile nie pozbyć się bakterii, to chociaż je ograniczyć przez chlorowanie. Za pierwszym razem wlałem 3 l podchlorynu. Ta dawka była za silna, możecie sobie wyobrazić jak to jest być bez wody przez kilka dni. Teraz czytałem, że zaleca sie 0,6 l/m3 wody. Przy mojej studni (słup liczy ok. 100 l) wychodzi, że powinienem wlać ok 10 ml rozcieńczonego w wodzie. Przecież to nic prawie. qbek, o jak małych ilościach podchlorynu pisałeś?


Aby określić dokładną dawkę trzeba znać który podchloryn stosujesz oraz pojemność instalacji. Jednak w przypadku domowych instalacji można przyjąć duże przybliżenia i te 0,6l na m3 to jest poprawna wartość. Z tymi 3 litrami to zaszalałeś, no chyba że masz konkretny pałac ze sporą instalacją. 

Jak chcesz zachlorować samą studnię o objętości ok. 100l to dajesz ok. 60 ml (nie ok. 10 ml). Objętość instalacji można policzyć łatwo i nie trzeba tego robić z dokładnością do 1 litra. Sama instalacja rurowa pewno nie przekroczy kilkudziesięciu litrów, przyłącze podobnie, trzeba uwzględnić wszystkie zbiorniki na instalacji. Wyjdzie pewno kilkaset mililitrów podchlorynu. 

Skoro zdezynfekujesz studnie - to aż się prosi zdezynfekować instalację. Tyle, że Ty już to zrobiłeś (i to hojnie), wiec faktycznie tak jak pisze kolega qbek nie ma sensu próbować w nieskończoność.

Też nie wierzę w samoistne zanieczyszczenie studni z instalacji, a już zwłaszcza bakterią z grupy coli. 
Studnie masz od 4 lat. Ty się pytałeś na innym wątku o azotyny i azotany w ścieku oczyszczonym przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków. Czyli zakładam, że masz przydomówkę.  Od kiedy ją masz i w jakiej odległości od studni wody masz zbiornik i elementy odprowadzające do gruntu ściek oczyszczony?

----------


## gorog85

Tak, to ja pytałem. Mam oczyszczalnię delfin mbbr. OSadnik ok. 30 m od ujęcia, tunel filtracyjny ok. 35 m od ujęcia. Przepis nakładają obowiązek zachowania 30 m, dałem zapas i nawet zrezygnowałem z kolejnego tunelu, celem zwiększenia tej odległości. Oczyszczalnia funkcjonuje mniej ok 13 m-cy. Też się zastanawiałem, czy aby to nie jest przyczyna, ale bakterii Escherichia nie wykazano, a wydaje mi się, że przy zanieczyszczeniu ściekiem byłyby obecne.
Co do martwych odnóg instalacji, to nasuwa mi się jedynie sieć CO i np. okresowe "dopełnianie" wody. Ale wówczas otwiera się tylko zawór dopływowy. Co do odkażenia instalacji, wleję w weekend 0,5 l do studni, poczekam ze 3 godziny, zaciągnę do instalacji i poczekam dobę.

----------


## adam_mk

Co sądzicie o próbie poprawki dezynfekcji przy pomocy ClO2 ?

Pół litra podchlorynu sodu, dolać 2 litry octu odczekać ze 3 minuty i wlać do studni...
Odczekać ze dwie godziny i spompować tę studnię...

Adam M.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Tak, to ja pytałem. Mam oczyszczalnię delfin mbbr. OSadnik ok. 30 m od ujęcia, tunel filtracyjny ok. 35 m od ujęcia. Przepis nakładają obowiązek zachowania 30 m, dałem zapas i nawet zrezygnowałem z kolejnego tunelu, celem zwiększenia tej odległości. Oczyszczalnia funkcjonuje mniej ok 13 m-cy. Też się zastanawiałem, czy aby to nie jest przyczyna, ale bakterii Escherichia nie wykazano, a wydaje mi się, że przy zanieczyszczeniu ściekiem byłyby obecne.
> 
> Co do martwych odnóg instalacji, to nasuwa mi się jedynie sieć CO i np. okresowe "dopełnianie" wody. Ale wówczas otwiera się tylko zawór dopływowy. Co do odkażenia instalacji, wleję w weekend 0,5 l do studni, poczekam ze 3 godziny, zaciągnę do instalacji i poczekam dobę.


To ze nie ma Escherichia coli (która jest dośc delikatna w porównaniu do reszty coli oraz paciorkowców kałowych), a są „tylko” bakterie z grupy coli, nie wyklucza oczyszczalni jako źródła skażenia. Grupa coli jest dość szeroka i w badaniu nie okresla się konkretnego rodzaju bakterii - więc nie wiemy z kim mamy do czynienia. Może się okazać, że grupa coli „dotarła” jako pierwsza do studni wody (gdybyś przydomówkę miał od 2 miesięcy to można byłoby to wykluczyć ale 13 m-cy na ok 30 metrów jest możliwe do "przebicia" się bakterii).

Te nieszczęsne polskie 30 m. W USA wymagaja 70 m bezwzględnej odległości od studni wody pitnej dla odprowadzania scieków, a w przypadku gdy okaże się, że kierunek napływu wody do studni jest z kierunku oczyszczalni to odległość zwiększa się do 150m!!! Stoswanie przepisów sprzed ponad 20 lat o sztywnej odległości 30 m, bez względu na występujące warunki hydrogeologiczne, jest moim zdaniem, zaspaniem myśli inzynierskiej w tym zakresie. 
Czy jak wykryłeś coli, to badałeś inne parametry poza mikrobiologią np. utlenialność wody?

To co sugeruje qbek, czyli przebadanie samej studni jest dobrym rozwiązaniem aby stwierdzić czy to oczyszczalnia może być przyczyną. Jeżeli tak będzie, to poza układem do dezynfekcji, będziesz musiał częściej monitorwać wodę.

----------


## gorog85

Szersze badania robiłem 2 tygodnie po uruchomieniu studni i tym samym oczyszczalni. Jakie badania powinienem zrobić?
Dodam tylko, ze badałem testami kropelkowymi na NO2 (wynik 0,05 mg\l) i NO3 (wynik 0,5 mg/l),

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Szersze badania robiłem 2 tygodnie po uruchomieniu studni i tym samym oczyszczalni. Jakie badania powinienem zrobić?
> Dodam tylko, ze badałem testami kropelkowymi na NO2 (wynik 0,05 mg\l) i NO3 (wynik 0,5 mg/l),


Azotyny rzadko kiedy są problemem - kropelkowy to potwierdza. Azotany wg kropelkowego wyglądają dobrze ale w tym przypadku musimy wykluczyć azot w formie amonowej. 

Proponuję koniecznie: utlenialność, jon amonowy, chlorki, siarczany, przewodność, barwa, zapach, pH, mętność. Opcjonalnie azotany dla pewności ale rząd wielkości kropelkowego wyklucza przekroczenie. 
Typowa fizykochemia dla wody typu żelazo, mangan, twardość nie jest konieczna aby stwierdzić skażenie oczyszczalnią ale wg zasobności portfela kontrolnie można zbadać - tak dla własnej wiedzy, co się dzieje z ujęciem.

----------


## gorog85

Jako że jestem artystą ph jest mi znane i wynosi 7,1-7,3.

----------


## gorog85

Mam wynik badania wody. Jako, że korzystałem z zaprzyjaźnionego laboratorium, są podane w dość nietypowej formie.

1. Charakterystyka ogólna								
 	pH = 7.08			Eh = 207 [mV]		25 = 0.780  [ mS/cm]		
 	Substancje rozpuszczone mineralne   		Srm =	490,2	[mg/dm3]		
 	Mineralizacja		M =		683,7	[mg/dm3]			
 	Twardość ogólna 		HO =		411,4	[mg CaCO3/dm3]	H2SiO3=	29,25
 	Twardość węglanowa 		Hw =		317,2	[mg CaCO3/dm3]	SiO2=	22,50
 	Twardość niewęglanowa	HN =		1,88	[mval/dm3]			
2. Bilans jonowy									
 	Składnik	 	 	mg/dm3	                      mval/dm3	             % mval
 	 	Na+		5,22	±	0,13	                            0,227	           	2,660	 
 	 	K+		1,76	±	0,03                          0,045	          	0,528	 
 	 	Li+		0,008	±	0,000	          0,001		0,014	 
 	 	Be+2	<	0,000006			                 0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Ca+2		126,40	±	0,31	              6,307		73,930	 
 	 	Mg+2		23,33	±	0,30	              1,920		22,507	 
 	 	Ba+2		0,069	±	0,002	     0,001		0,012	 
 	 	Sr+2		1,175	±	0,003	      0,027		0,314	 
 	 	Fe+2		0,033			              0,001		0,014	 
 	 	Mn+2	<	0,001			            0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Ag+	<	0,00020			                   0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Zn+2	<	0,002		                   0,000		0,001	 
 	 	Cu+2		0,00540	±	0,00000	0,000		0,002	 
 	 	Ni+2		0,0053	±	0,0040	0,000		0,002	 
 	 	Co+2	<	0,00002			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Pb+2	<	0,00010			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Hg+2	<	0,0002			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Cd2+	<	0,00001			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Se+2	<	0,010			0,000		0,003	 
 	 	Sb+3	<	0,0002			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Al+3		0,008	±	0,00000	0,001		0,010	 
 	 	Cr3+	<	0,0003			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Mo+6	<	0,00003			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	V+5	<	0,00002			         0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Zr+4	<	0,0001			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Ti+4	<	0,002			          0,000		0,002	 
 	 	As3+	<	0,00002			0,000		0,000	 
 	 	Tl+4	<	0,00002			          0,000		0,000	 
 	 	W+6	<	0,002		 	0,000		0,001	 
 	Razem kationy	 	158,0	 	 	8,532	 	100,000	 
 	 	Cl-		39,0			                  1,097		12,477	 
 	 	Br-	<	0,20			                     0,003		0,028	 
 	 	J-	<	0,20			                      0,002		0,018	 
 	 	SO4-2		49,60	                ±	0,26	1,033		11,749	 
 	 	HCO3-2		387,0			6,344		72,135	 
 	 	CO3-2	<	0,5			          0,017		0,190	 
 	 	NO2-		0,110			0,002		0,027	 
 	 	NO3-		18,40			0,297		3,374	 
 	 	PO4-3	<	0,01			              0,000		0,002	 
 	 	BO3-3		1,83	±	0,33  	0,094		1,063	 
 	 	HBO2		1,37			 		 	 
 	Razem aniony	 	495,0	 	 	8,795	 	100,000	 
 	Razem analiza	 	653,0	 	 	 	 	 	 

3. Charakterystyka analizy	
=	-1,52	[ % ]			B=	0,34	[mg/dm3]

 	wodawodorowęglanowo-wapniowo-magnezowa			HCO3-Ca-Mg


Czy z powyższego coś wynika?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Mam wynik badania wody. Jako, że korzystałem z zaprzyjaźnionego laboratorium, są podane w dość nietypowej formie.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Czy z powyższego coś wynika?


Wprawdzie nie widzę dwóch najważniejszych tj. utlenialności i azotu amonowego, ale po ilości chlorków, siarczanów oraz przewodności nie wygląda ta woda na skażoną ściekami. 

Z którego miejsca była brana próbka?

Jeżeli ze studni to, co z mikrobiologią?

PS. Spora twardość. Wprawdzie dopuszczalna wg obowiązujących przepisów, ale moim zdaniem jest na poziomie "uciążliwym" ze względu na wytrącający się kamień.

----------


## gorog85

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Próbka pobierana z kuchni. Biologii
Nie robiłem, nie bardzo mam możliwość pobrania wody przed instalacją. Jest to do zrobienia, ale wymaga instalacji zaworu, na to niestety nie mam czasu. Jutro chloruję i powtarzam badanie za miesiąc.

----------


## gorog85

Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć ile wyszło no2 i no3, bo nie wiem w której kolumnie wynik jest właściwy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć ile wyszło no2 i no3, bo nie wiem w której kolumnie wynik jest właściwy.


Azotynów masz  0,110 mg/dm3, a azotanów 18,40 mg/dm3.  Wg przepisów wartości max odpowiednio 0,50 mg/dm3 oraz dyskusyjne 50 mg/dm3. 

Z azotanami jest u Ciebie podobnie jak z twardością. Niby dopuszczalne przez przepisy ale jednak branżyści będą kręcić nosem.

----------


## gorog85

Dziękuję koledzy, to mi wystarczy, muszę się pozbyć tego. Twardość to mniejszy problem, ale jaki filtr zastosować aby pozbyć się azotynów i azotanów?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dziękuję koledzy, to mi wystarczy, muszę się pozbyć tego. Twardość to mniejszy problem, ale jaki filtr zastosować aby pozbyć się azotynów i azotanów?


Azotynów u Was nie trzeba usuwać. Azotany też nie będą stanowić problemu, jeżeli nie jesteście zwolennikami picia wody kranowej w dużych ilościach.

Jeżeli będziesz chciał, mimo wszystko, powalczyć z azotanami w wodzie - to stosuje się  żywice jonowymienne wymieniające selektywnie anion azotanowy na anion chlorkowy. Są też żywice, które równocześnie zmniejszają twardość. W obu przypadkach żywice są regenerowane chlorkiem sodu. 

Jednak ze względu na to, że masz oczyszczalnię Delfina (popłuczyny wpłyną niekorzystnie na jego pracę), to przeanalizuj stosowanie odwróconej osmozy tylko do wody spożywczej (w kuchni) – usunie m.in. azotany i twardość. Pozostanie problem twardości dla pralki, baterii itd. ale nie kojarzę abyś narzekał na kamień.

----------


## gorog85

Mam małe dzieci i woda musi być bez zastrzeżeń. Osmozę stosuję do akwarium, ale do picia są różne opinie. Ja osobiście uważam, że o ile nie pije się jej dużo i samej, nie zaszkodzi. Jestem zaskoczony tym wynikiem NO2 i NO3, bo rok temu chyba takich nie było. Nim przeczytałem Twój post myślałem o żywicach, ale skoro mogą wpłynąć na delfina to pozostaje tylko osmoza. Widziałem gdzieś za 350 zł razem ze zbiornikiem. Po stokroć dzięki za pomoc i życzę wszystkiego dobrego.

----------


## gorog85

Rozglądam się za osmozą. Jest tego sporo i w tym kłopot. Ceny są różne a czasem nie widać dlaczego. Czy można kupić filtr, który będzie nadawał się np. do akwarystyki a nie przygotowania wody pitnej? Nie chce wydać pieniędzy i zaszkodzić sobie.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Rozglądam się za osmozą. Jest tego sporo i w tym kłopot. Ceny są różne a czasem nie widać dlaczego. Czy można kupić filtr, który będzie nadawał się np. do akwarystyki a nie przygotowania wody pitnej? Nie chce wydać pieniędzy i zaszkodzić sobie.


Kreatywność artystyczna (weź to za komplement :smile: ) nie jest wskazana w tym przypadku. Nie wiem dokładnie o który typ filtrów akwarystycznych pytasz ale generalnie zastosowanie filtra do akwarystyki to zły pomysł. Chociażby z tego względu, że nie mają takich obostrzeń przy wprowadzaniu do obrotu jak urządzenia przeznaczone do wody pitnej. Ich przeznaczenie generalnie jest inne. Pamiętaj, że w instalacji wody masz ciśnienie większe niż przewidziane dla filtrów akwarystycznych – co tworzy kilka problemów technicznych i może się skończyć zalaniem kuchni. 

Co do odwróconej osmozy na rynku. Pomijając wyroby pochodzące z Azji sprzedawane na serwisach internetowych, których jakość sanitarna może być nawet niższa niż markowych filtrów akwarystycznych, a ryzyko zalania kuchni podobne – szukaj na podstawie membrany. Porządne membrany to m.in. Vontron, Green Filter lub Filmtec. Urządzenia z takimi membranami nie będą najtańsze ale piszemy o wodzie która będziecie spożywać razem z rodziną. Tutaj miejsca do oszczędności moim zdaniem być nie powinno.

----------


## gorog85

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mnie nie chodzi o oszczędności. Znalazłem w internecie firmę która przyjedzie i zainstaluje mi osmozę że zbiornikiem w domu za nieco ponad 500 zł. Zastanawiam się, czy materiały, filtry węglowe, mineralizator będą odpowiedniej jakości, a nie tandeta dedykowana akwarystyce.

----------


## przemo1

Tandeta w filtracji nie jest dedykowana akwarystyce (mówię Ci z wieloletniego doświadczenia akwarysty). Tak samo, jak do filtrów domowych RO możesz kupić lepsze lub gorsze produkty, mniej lub bardziej wydajne membrany itp. RO i inne filtry 
 akwarystyczne mogą różnić się rodzajem filtrów liniowych (są dostosowane do różnych biotopów (różne parametry wody). Większość (oficjalnej dystrybucji oczywiście) ma atesty PZH-myślę, że producentom nie specjalnie opłaca się różnicowanie produkcji, co widać po zbieżności cen (akwarystyczne zestawy mogą być tańsze z uwagi na brak zbiornika i jego osprzętu - nie specjalnie jest potrzebny, filtr z reguły funkcjonuje jako stała "automatyczna" dolewka wody, lub jest okresowo uruchamiany z podłączeniem do np dużej beczki na wodę do podmiany).

----------


## qbek17

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mnie nie chodzi o oszczędności. Znalazłem w internecie firmę która przyjedzie i zainstaluje mi osmozę że zbiornikiem w domu za nieco ponad 500 zł. Zastanawiam się, czy materiały, filtry węglowe, mineralizator będą odpowiedniej jakości, a nie tandeta dedykowana akwarystyce.


Przecież nikt w tym zakresie cenowym nie robi specjalnych filtrów dla akwarystyki i domowych zastosowań... Membrana odwróconej osmozy jest jednakowa we wszystkich aplikacjach. W zasadzie to na świecie jest chyba 3-4 producentów samych membran, a te wszystkie marki produktów to tylko różne firmy, które je zwijają i nazywają.
Jakość filtrów liniowych też nie zależy od przeznaczenia (akwarystyka/dom) tylko zazwyczaj odzwierciedlana jest ceną. 
Osobiście mam same dobre doświadczenia z tego typu urządzeniami ze średniej półki cenowej.

----------


## gorog85

Zakupiłem miernik TDS. W kranie mam ok. 340. Filtr RO dla celów akwarystycznych daje ok 20. Czy uważacie, że woda z filtra RO (tani za 10 zł, membrana Vontron) zmieszana z wodą studzienną będzie dobra?

----------


## qbek17

Jak chcesz mieszać wodę po RO z wodą surową (zawierającą bakterie) to jaki sens stosowania RO?
Jeśli chcesz pić wodę po RO to dodaj za membraną wkład mineralizujący - on powinien podnieść przewodność i będziesz widział to na mierniku.

----------


## gorog85

Bakterie trzymam w ryzach, chloruję studnię co 2-3 miesiące. Mówię i tak o wodzie gotowanej. Mieszaniem chciałem wyeliminować problem "jałowej" wody a z drugiej strony pozbyć się NO3. Filtr RO do akwarystyki mam w piwnicy i raz dziennie mogę zejść, napełnić szklaną butlę i korzystać z niej przez dzień. Montaż pod blatem wiąże się z brakiem miejsca, drugą wylewką no i koszt zakupu min. 400 zł. Zużycie dzienne wody pitnej nie jest duże.

----------


## qbek17

Jeśli masz tyle cierpliwości to śmiało możesz tak robić  :smile:  nie wiem dokładnie co chcesz w ten sposób uzyskać bo przecież NO3 masz w normie, a w taki sposób tylko częściowo zmniejszysz ich stężenie... 
Poza tym przy tak częstym chlorowaniu membrana może szybko przestać spełniać swoją rolę (chyba, że masz jakiś filtr węglowy przed membraną do usunięcia chloru).

----------


## bolek_bolecki

Odgrzeje trochę temat bo dostałem wyniki nowo wierconej studni:

Mętność 7,7NTU
Barw 0mg/L Pt
Barwa pozorna 15mg/L Pt
Zapach Z0
Ph 7,2
Przewodność 793uS/cm
Żelazo ogólne 0,503mg/L
Mangan 0,150Mg/L
Twardość 325

Bakterie Grupy Coli: 140 NPL w 100ml
Escherichia coli: 0 

Próbkę pobierałem z "kranika ogrodowego" który jest pierwszy od strony pompy, z resztą cała instalacja do tego miejsca była nowa, prócz ów zaworu który pochodził z wykopaliska. Studnie chlorowałem, wlałem na noc (pompa była wyłączona) ok 60ml roztworu, rura 110, wysokość słupa wody to jakieś 20m, całkowita głębokość 30m. Przed i po tym zabiegu ze studni leciało przez kilka dni po ok 1m3/h. 
Teraz się zastanawiam co może być przyczyną tych bakterii, tyle dobrze że nie ma e-coli, ale czy przyczyną będzie:
- Kiepskie oczyszczenie kranika (szmatka + detergent)
- Tylko przedostanie się wód gruntowych. Studnia kiepsko zakorkowana, jak pamiętam to obsypali rurę jakimś żwirkiem i na następny dzień zalali jakimś cementem. Tyle że to chyba powinno być na 10m, a mi pręt nie zszedł głębiej jak na 3m, żwirku jakoś wiele nie było może z 80l? Teren jest gliniasty i ponoć to się samo uszczelni na tip-top
- Zabrudzone są rury i armatura wewnątrz studni. Może zalać wodą całą studnie i w tedy chlorować?

Skoro raz była chlorowana to jakoś słabo widzę kolejne próby jeśli studnia będzie ciągle zasilana w nowe bakterie. Inaczej chyba pozostanie lampa UV, ale wizja ciągłego poboru na poziomie 20-40W mi jakoś średnio pasuje, tym bardziej że zasadniczo jest dostęp do wody miejskiej... ;/

----------


## Jastrząb

> Odgrzeje trochę temat bo dostałem wyniki nowo wierconej studni:
> 
> Mętność 7,7NTU
> Barw 0mg/L Pt
> Barwa pozorna 15mg/L Pt
> Zapach Z0
> Ph 7,2
> Przewodność 793uS/cm
> Żelazo ogólne 0,503mg/L
> ...


Powtórz operacje ze 2-3 miesiące po wierceniu. Żeby się zdążyło uszczelnić na tip-top.
Bakterie jeśli się dostały z powierchni to długo tam nie pociągnął. To nie jest ich środowsko generalnie.

60ml roztwory brzmi trochę mało. W ciemne bez liczenia to ja bym do studni nalał z litra pochlorynu. Sprawdzałeś/liczyłeś czy uzyskałeś dostateczne stężenie? 
Przelicz to jeszcze raz, nalej solidnie, puść wodę kranami, żeby zachlorowana dostałą się do każdego kranu. Wtedy rób badania. KRan trzeba umyć, opalić, zdezyfeekować, ale to wiesz.

----------


## qbek17

> Studnie chlorowałem, wlałem na noc (pompa była wyłączona) ok 60ml roztworu, rura 110, wysokość słupa wody to jakieś 20m, całkowita głębokość 30m. Przed i po tym zabiegu ze studni leciało przez kilka dni po ok 1m3/h.


Masz tam prawie 200 litrów wody w samej rurze studziennej i wlałeś tam 60 ml (mililitrów!!) roztworu (czyli już rozcieńczonego środka)???? Przecież te bakterie nawet nie poczują, że coś tam dodałeś...




> Teraz się zastanawiam co może być przyczyną tych bakterii, tyle dobrze że nie ma e-coli, ale czy przyczyną będzie:


A co w tym dobrego, że z całej rodziny bakterii nie ma akurat jednej najbardziej powszechnej, jeśli wiesz, że jest mnóstwo innych bakterii z tej samej chorobotwórczej rodziny???  :wink: 




> - Kiepskie oczyszczenie kranika (szmatka + detergent)


Detergent to nie środek dezynfekujący - on może wyczyścić trochę brudu z zewnątrz ale nie odkazisz w ten sposób zaworu.




> Skoro raz była chlorowana to jakoś słabo widzę kolejne próby jeśli studnia będzie ciągle zasilana w nowe bakterie.


Zrób chlorowanie porządnie (wlej dużo więcej podchlorynu, rozprowadź taki roztwór po całej instalacji, zostaw na kilka godzin i dopiero bierz się za pompowanie - najlepiej mocniejsze niż 1 m3/h). Jak takie chlorowanie nie da rezultatu to wtedy dopiero się zastanawiaj czy źródłem bakterii jest warstwa wodonośna.




> Inaczej chyba pozostanie lampa UV, ale wizja ciągłego poboru na poziomie 20-40W mi jakoś średnio pasuje, tym bardziej że zasadniczo jest dostęp do wody miejskiej... ;/


Zasadniczo woda miejska jest bardziej pewna i bezpieczniejsza niż woda ze studni. A zużycie energii przez lampę UV to naprawdę znikomy koszt względem bezpieczeństwa tej wody... ale jeśli ci to przeszkadza to zawsze możesz dozować chlor...

----------


## bolek_bolecki

Podchloryn jest taki https://ntce.eu/2016/06/29/chlorox-s...chlorynu-sodu/
Pisało 30-35ml/m3 więc przeliczyłem ok i dałem lekki nadmiar.

Lampa to jest jednak koszt bo rocznie sama eksploatacja to jakieś 90zł za energie + 50 za wymianę lampy, samego ustrojstwa nie liczę ale to kolejny tysiak. Na pewno lepsze to niż dozowanie chloru bo to mam z miejskiej nitki. Oczywiście wolał bym się obejść bez obydwu zabiegów, ale....
 Wszystko to powoduje że lekko mnie szlak trfia bo ta studnia nie była nikomu do szczęścia potrzebna i na guzik wyliczałem że jak się nic skicha to zwróci się po 7 latach... Ale już mniejsza o to.
Co myślicie żeby spróbować ją całą zalać wodą i w tedy chlorować?. Ma to w ogóle sens?.

Teraz jeszcze widzę że w odstanej przegotowanej wodzie wisi jakby biały pyłek, także na powierzchni. Wcześniej go nie miałem. 
 Na wejściu instalacji mam zwykły sznurkowy filtr. Jeszcze mnie nosi podnieść samą pompę bo teraz jest jakieś 2m od dna, gdzie sam słup to blisko 20m...

-----edit
Studnie próbowałem przelać wodą, ale się nie udało. Z węża miałem jakieś 20l/min. Nie mniej myślę że ładnie spłukałem rurę. Potem na ścianki wlałem resztę podchlorynu (litr+5l wody) i po jakimś czasie przepłukałem ponownie i posłałem w instalację. Swoja drogą, poszedł taki "muł" że przez szklankę w zasadzie nie było widać żarówki.
Jak zostawię do rana to wystarczy żeby się przegryzło, czy trzymać całą dobę jak niektórzy piszą?

----------


## qbek17

> Lampa to jest jednak koszt bo rocznie sama eksploatacja to jakieś 90zł za energie + 50 za wymianę lampy,


Jakoś optymistycznie liczysz te koszty...




> ...Wszystko to powoduje że lekko mnie szlak trfia bo ta studnia nie była nikomu do szczęścia potrzebna i na guzik wyliczałem że jak się nic skicha to zwróci się po 7 latach...


Studnia raczej się nie zwraca... to tzw studnia bez dna jeśli chodzi o koszty  :smile: 




> Teraz jeszcze widzę że w odstanej przegotowanej wodzie wisi jakby biały pyłek, także na powierzchni. Wcześniej go nie miałem.


Zazwyczaj takie są objawy dużej twardości...




> Swoja drogą, poszedł taki "muł" że przez szklankę w zasadzie nie było widać żarówki.


A zrobiłeś porządne płukanie tej studni? Chodzi o płukanie większą wydajnością niż ten 1 m3/h... jeśli nie wypłuczesz tego mułu, piasku i innego syfu to chlorowanie nie ma za dużo sensu bo w tych wszystkich ziarnach bakterie się przechowają.

----------


## bolek_bolecki

Tak, bez dławienia idzie lekko na 3m3 i w sumie na takiej dużej wydajności jest najgorzej pod względem zmętnienia/wytrąconego piachu. Jak bym zliczył ile ta studnia się płukała to byśmy musieli zmienić jednostkę z "godzin" na "dni".
Studniarze twierdzą że tak się dzieje i wydajność pompy powinna być ograniczona. Że zbyt szybko napływająca woda do studni może zaciągać piach. I ponoć wyciąganie go na siłę może też nasilić efekt zamiast go wyeliminować. 
Tutaj mam jeszcze podejrzenie czy czasem przy starcie pompy nie obija się ona o rure i nawet na niskiej wydajności nie daje piachu (którego  nie widać przy ciągłej pracy na takiej wydajności). Ale co tam się dzieje to sprawdzę jak zorganizuje sobie kamerkę.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Tak, bez dławienia idzie lekko na 3m3 i w sumie na takiej dużej wydajności jest najgorzej pod względem zmętnienia/wytrąconego piachu. Jak bym zliczył ile ta studnia się płukała to byśmy musieli zmienić jednostkę z "godzin" na "dni".
> Studniarze twierdzą że tak się dzieje i wydajność pompy powinna być ograniczona. Że zbyt szybko napływająca woda do studni może zaciągać piach. I ponoć wyciąganie go na siłę może też nasilić efekt zamiast go wyeliminować. 
> Tutaj mam jeszcze podejrzenie czy czasem przy starcie pompy nie obija się ona o rure i nawet na niskiej wydajności nie daje piachu (którego  nie widać przy ciągłej pracy na takiej wydajności). Ale co tam się dzieje to sprawdzę jak zorganizuje sobie kamerkę.


Podnies pompę. Nie musi być tak głęboko. Bedzie miejsza szansa że Ci piasek bedzie zaciągąc.
Liczac ilość podchlorynu, nie bierz pod uwagę tylko słupa wody, musisz zdezynfekować również warstwe wodonośną w jakimś tam promieniu. Lej z fantazją. Trzymaj długo, ze 24h.

Skoro studniarz twierdzi że tak się może dziać (zaciągąć piach) to powinien skończyć swoją pracę i zmierzyć wydajność studni którą wykonał! 
Studnie po wykonaniu się wręcz celowo przepompowuje z większą rędkością niż eksploatacyjna, żeby się pozbyć tych drobin. Tzw pompowanie oczyszczające. Inaczej filtr żwirowy będzi ozapychany drobinami. SKróci to zycie studni i jej wydajność.

Jesli studniarz zakonczyl studnie w takim miejscu gdzie występuje dużo drobnego piasku to moim zdaniem źle wykonał swoją prace.

Tak jak Qbek pisał, studnie nigdy się nie opłaca, no chyba że masz wodociąg po 10PLN m3.  U mnie przy cenie wody kolo 3PLN, wiercenie studni, pompa, soprzęt, hydrofor i filtracja zwróciłaby się po 25latach względem wodociągu. NIestety wodociąg przyszedł po latach wiec nie mielismy wyjscia.

----------

